# HISTORY OF TB MARE ANGEL DELIGHT



## SammehM (26 October 2011)

Hi im trying to trace history of my 8 year old chesnut mare ava (angel delight) i would love to get in contact with past owners or ideally her breeders also to find out if she has raced i have no idea how to start or how i could find them. she was born april 2003 
sire: keen
dam: runabay
damsire: run the gantlet (USA)
her breeders were duncan and mrs helen godfrey
if anyone can help me get in touch with anyone or help me on my way i would be very greatful


----------



## Aidey (26 October 2011)

Looked on racing post website and she wasn't raced under that name, it says she went through Doncaster sales 10 Aug 06 and was purchased by T.Waggott.  There is a Miss Tracy Waggott recognized on the Racing Post website who is in Spennymoor, Co Durham, but whether they are the same person I don't know, worth a try though.

Hope this helps x


----------



## SammehM (26 October 2011)

thank you thats a brilliant start =] x


----------



## runadrum (3 March 2013)

Hi.  Isn't it strange what google sometimes finds !

This is almost certainly 16 months too late, but I am the breeder (along with my wife) of the mare now called Angel Delight.

Your Ava was our Kiah.

The previous post was correct in that we sold her as a three year old at Doncaster Sales, so we have photographs of her from first born until then.

SammehM, you probably won't see this as you come on here as often as I do - but hopefully miracles do sometimes happen !

Duncan


----------



## Mariposa (4 March 2013)

Oh I love it when this kind of thing happens! Hope the OP comes back on the board!


----------



## SammehM (4 March 2013)

this is so great! really didnt think there was any hope! heres a picture of her taken last week


----------



## legaldancer (5 March 2013)

Off topic, but was this taken at a livery in Lincs? Background looks very familiar. So glad that the forum has brought you some success in tracing her past. Lovely when it happens.


----------



## SammehM (5 March 2013)

thank you =] no it isnt we are in kent


----------



## flipthelid (15 June 2013)

I have PM'd you, as I owned her shortly after she had been purchased from Doncaster sales - I can't believe I've found her as I always wondered where she was now!


----------

